# Zen **In Labor**



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Zen is in labor now! Second to last doe due! Woot!

You can watch her if you want: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

watching her... tell her to pop already


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Dito!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

The camera won't load. Maybe I missed it? :sigh:
Oh, I got on! So exciting! I'm going to let my children watch as well so they can know what to expect with our doe. This is wonderful, thank you so much! :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I did tell her!!! 

I even left and went to the grain store, came back, and NOTHING! She was alone for like... 2 hours or something. LOL :hair:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i've been watching for 6HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :laugh: :angel2:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

This is better than the season finale of Lost! We've been tuned in for almost 3 hours (also ran to feed store and came back).  I'm about to pop popcorn! The kids are really excited! What an experience.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dont you just love it! I could have sworn I saw contractions. But she wont have them for at least another half hr when I have to go feed bottle babies.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh yes, she is having contractions now... and my mom is about to cook dinner... so soon. LMAO!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Do you know what I did today, besides barn chores during the downpour that's lasted all day now? I organized my herdbook and stared at my computer monitor hoping Zen would pop. I've been signed in for like 5 hours and nothing. I bet as soon as I leave, she'll kid. :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's definately not happy about being in that stall! She keeps going to the door then coming back toward the cam...I did see her squat and paw so I bet she'll go soon!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I was just going to ask if she was pushing or if her contractions were just really that bad. Poor girl. lol


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been watchin off and on all day waitin on her too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Same here, been trying to check in off and on. I have to say, Zen is just ADORABLE! I love her face/ears, and her expressions! And I have to laugh every time I see goats on the bottom part of the camera, kinda remind me of the anxious family members in the waiting room LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, this little girl is soooooo stuck on you! I can just imagine how you will feel when she is sold :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh! I see streaming! Gonna get the kids back up to watch. They were upset to have to go to bed, but I promised to let them watch if she went before midnight.  On the edge of my seat....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

First bubble appeared and broke....babies soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a HUGE kid!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

YES I got home just in time to see her pull that kid out! its a boy 

way to go my girl wahoo!! Oh my! my little baby is a mama!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

second is a girl!!! YES 

Angie is a Grandma two times over WAHOO


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

2nd is big looking too. WooHoo!!! 1 of each.and flashy too!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

ah HA! Now I think we know who she was on the phone with!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe I had to find out if the girl was blue eyed or not  and she is possibly polled too WINNER WOOT


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright way to go!! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I missed seeing them come out - was doing my usual nightly check of the girls, and my son was yelling out the window at me, there's one baby! A minute later, there's two babies! LOL 
I came in right after the 2nd one came out, and they are just sooo adorable!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

They are both gorgeous! Thank you so much, Runaround. That was quite the experience and my kids were cheering her on while asking tons of questions. Priceless. :hug:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

My Mother works night shift. She called me as soon as she got home and I just happened to mention I was watching this kidding. She signed on just as the first bubble was coming out. I cannot describe how happy she sounded to get to see it happen. lol

The kids are adorable Ashley! Congrats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes Runaround thank you so much for sharing this with us!! That doe acted like she would go any minute all day!
Now I can do bottles. Good timing Zen!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone! At least she finally did it. She had feet about 2 inches back for TWO whole hours before she decided to push, so I was a bit concerned the kids weren't positioned right, but she was just a drama queen!  First kid was positioned fine, just a big head so I helped stretch her a bit. Second kid's sac was really really tough and she was coming with just a nose and a leg tucked up. WHY they like to come like that i will never know! But everyone is good, happy and healthy.. and I think Stacey has a new little doeling.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> and I think Stacey has a new little doeling.


oh yes!  :leap: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats....... :thumb: :greengrin: :dance:


----------

